# 240er oder 360er radiator für mein system?



## Jay-Deluxe (15. April 2021)

hallo zusammen,
derzeit habe ich einen Arctic Freezer Xtreme (V1) auf meinem Ryzen 5 2600 sitzen. daneben hängt eine Palit gtx1060 6gb jetstream.  Beim Zocken und Furmark wird diese, bei derzeitigen Raumtemperaturen, ca. 76 grad warm, die cpu liegt bei prime95 und beim zocken bei ca 61 grad. das system wird ca. 41 grad warm unter volllast. in meinem case sitzen gerade 2 pullende lüfter, oben und hinten insgesamt 2 pushende lüfter.

nun will ich den freezer durch eine 240er oder 360er WaKü tauschen. nun folgende punkte:
entscheide ich mich für eine 360er, so muss ich sie aus platzgründen (der vsoc kühlkörper vom mobo wäre im weg...) vorn platzieren. ich würde die lüfter als pull anbringen, damit die rgbs nicht hinter dem radiator verschwinden. eine 240er könnte ich oben auch pushend anbringen.

könnt ihr mir helfen? was würdet ihr mir für optimale temperaturen empfehlen? welchen einfluss hat eine wakü generell auf die systemperatur? positiv oder eher negativ? wichtig wäre mir, dass die gpu temperatur nicht steigt und die systemtemperatur vllt sogar sinkt. 

danke im Voraus und liebe grüße!


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2021)

Du hast doch bereits gute Temperaturen, mit einem 360er wirst du auch keine Wunder bekommen und ggf. vielleicht nur etwa 5°C besser werden. Mit etwas mehr Fläche könnten ggf. die Drehzahlen etwas geringer ausfallen. Den Radiator vorne zu verbauen fördert warme Luft rein, was zur Folge hat, dass zwar deine CPU-Temperatur etwas absinkt, aber dafür deine GPU-Temperatur etwas zunimmt. Am Ende wäre selbst dieses nicht so schlimm, weil die Grafikkarte hierbei noch in ihrem gutem Bereich bleibt.

Von Pull Betrieb würde ich jedoch abraten, da dieses nicht so effektiv wie Push ist.
Im Grunde würde ich nichts machen, denn so groß würdest du dich nicht verbessern und ich sehe an deinen Temperaturen auch kein Handlungsbedarf.

Deine CPU wird in Game immer etwas wärmer werden, weil der Radiator oben die warme Luft der Grafikkarte zum kühlen abbekommt. Das wäre vorne besser, aber dann würde deine Grafikkarte dadurch beeinflusst werden.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. April 2021)

Die Temperaturen sind doch in Ordnung. Würde in ein so "kleines" System keinen 100€ Kühler einsetzen. Dann das Geld lieber in mehr Leistung investieren: Noch eine SSD, mehr RAM, neue CPU oder ähnlich.


----------



## Jay-Deluxe (15. April 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du hast doch bereits gute Temperaturen, mit einem 360er wirst du auch keine Wunder bekommen und ggf. vielleicht nur etwa 5°C besser werden. Mit etwas mehr Fläche könnten ggf. die Drehzahlen etwas geringer ausfallen. Den Radiator vorne zu verbauen fördert warme Luft rein, was zur Folge hat, dass zwar deine CPU-Temperatur etwas absinkt, aber dafür deine GPU-Temperatur etwas zunimmt. Am Ende wäre selbst dieses nicht so schlimm, weil die Grafikkarte hierbei noch in ihrem gutem Bereich bleibt.
> 
> Von Pull Betrieb würde ich jedoch abraten, da dieses nicht so effektiv wie Push ist.
> Im Grunde würde ich nichts machen, denn so groß würdest du dich nicht verbessern und ich sehe an deinen Temperaturen auch kein Handlungsbedarf.
> ...


Hi! besten Dank für deine Antwort! 
kann man denn vllt generell sagen, welche lösung die beste wäre, um die systemtemperatur in vergleich zum Lüftkühler, zu verringern, oder zumindest konstant zu halten? habe halt die angst, dass wenn ich den radiator vorne verbaue, dass dann meine systemtemperatur im vergleich zu meinem jetzigen setup steigt und das will ich auf keinen Fall...

liebe Grüße!


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind doch in Ordnung. Würde in ein so "kleines" System keinen 100€ Kühler einsetzen. Dann das Geld lieber in mehr Leistung investieren: Noch eine SSD, mehr RAM, neue CPU oder ähnlich.


naja es geht halt auch (leider) ein bisschen im ästhetik  mein kleines bastelprojekt grad einfach. ich würde mir eine gute gebrauchte wakü schießen wollen. 100€ werden definitiv nicht ausgegeben


----------



## Birdy84 (15. April 2021)

PCGH hat das gemessen. Der Temperaturanstieg ist zu vernachlässigen. Ich finde deine Reaktion bzw. deine Überlegungen übertrieben bzw. unnötig. Du willst ja schließlich keine 150W + 400W High End Hardware kühlen, sondern nicht mal halb so stromhungrige Hardware.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2021)

Jay-Deluxe schrieb:


> naja es geht halt auch (leider) ein bisschen im ästhetik  mein kleines bastelprojekt grad einfach. ich würde mir eine gute gebrauchte wakü schießen wollen. 100€ werden definitiv nicht ausgegeben


Das kannst nur mit einer custom Wakü hinbekommen, weil dann nur Lüfter auf Radiatoren verbaut sind und der Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht mehr so ausschlaggebend ist.

Aber selbst hiermit sollten keine Wunder erwartet werden, denn die Fläche ist immer ausschlaggebend wie kühl und leise alles wird und ein Prozessor erzeugt halt eine gewisse Hitze, die irgendwann halt, nicht weiter runtergekühlt werden kann. Daher sind selbst mit custom hier mit dem Prozessor Grenzen gesetzt.

Habe selbst solch eine Wasserkühlung verbaut, nur hat diese über die Jahre gesehen dasselbe wie dein System gekostet.


----------



## Jay-Deluxe (15. April 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> PCGH hat das gemessen. Der Temperaturanstieg ist zu vernachlässigen. Ich finde deine Reaktion bzw. deine Überlegungen übertrieben bzw. unnötig. Du willst ja schließlich keine 150W + 400W High End Hardware kühlen, sondern nicht mal halb so stromhungrige Hardware.


ah, d.h. egal wie ich den radiator anbringe wird sich das nicht negativ im vergleich auf meine systemtemperatur mit luftkühler auswirken?
naja du hast schon recht, mit vernunft & sinn (zumindest technisch) hat das wenig zu tun. danke dir trotzdem für deinen rat! vllt lass ichs auch bleiben 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kannst nur mit einer custom Wakü hinbekommen, weil dann nur Lüfter auf Radiatoren verbaut sind und der Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht mehr so ausschlaggebend ist.
> 
> Aber selbst hiermit sollten keine Wunder erwartet werden, denn die Fläche ist immer ausschlaggebend wie kühl und leise alles wird und ein Prozessor erzeugt halt eine gewisse Hitze, die irgendwann halt, nicht weiter runtergekühlt werden kann. Daher sind selbst mit custom hier mit dem Prozessor Grenzen gesetzt.
> 
> Habe selbst solch eine Wasserkühlung verbaut, nur hat diese über die Jahre gesehen dasselbe wie dein System gekostet.


wie meinst du das? bei einer aio sind doch auch nur kühler auf radiatoren verbaut?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2021)

Jay-Deluxe schrieb:


> wie meinst du das? bei einer aio sind doch auch nur kühler auf radiatoren verbaut?


Richtig, das Grundprinzip ist dasselbe, aber nicht die Fläche die verbaut werden kann.
Zudem kann mit custom alles auf Wasser umgebaut werden, so dass weder der Prozessor, noch die Grafikkarte Lüfter mit verbaut haben.

Mein System als Beispiel hat 1x 240 + 1x 420 Radiatoren intern verbaut und dann kommt noch ein externer Radiator dazu. Zusammen wird soviel Wärme abgeführt das ich in Games nur eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C erreiche und meine Lüfter nicht schneller als 500 U/min laufen müssen. Dadurch ist mein System selbst mit Last lautlos und sogar noch kühl.

Die Temperaturen der Komponente sind halt auch von der Wassertemperatur ausschlaggebenden und mit einer AIO wird die Wassertemperatur bezüglich der  geringeren Fläche auch entsprechend höher ausfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. April 2021)

Jay-Deluxe schrieb:


> ah, d.h. egal wie ich den radiator anbringe wird sich das nicht negativ im vergleich auf meine systemtemperatur mit luftkühler auswirken?


Wie gesagt, die Auswirkung bei den PCGH Tests ist marginal gewesen, also 10% oder weniger. Dabei kommt es natürlich auch auf den Aufbau des Systems an. Ich halte es normalerweise so, dass ich der GPU die best mögliche Temperatur ermögliche, weil diese (in meinen Systemen) die höchste Abwärme hat. Das Potenzial ein leiseres System oder bessere Temperaturen zu erhalten ist dort am größten. Ob deine CPU nun 55°C statt 61°C unter Last hat, ist im Endeffekt völlig egal.


Jay-Deluxe schrieb:


> wie meinst du das? bei einer aio sind doch auch nur kühler auf radiatoren verbaut?


Man kann die Lüfter durch den Radiator drückend oder ziehend (oder beides) montieren.


----------



## chill_eule (15. April 2021)

Im anderen Thema hatte ich es ja schon erwähnt @Jay-Deluxe, _brauchen_ tust du keine AiO für deinen 2600X 
Wenn natürlich Optik und Basteldrang dazu kommen, dann spricht ja auch nix dagegen.
Wegen der Positionierung der AiO für die CPU (Deckel vs. Front) lasse ich dir mal diesen Link da:








						AiO-Wasserkühlung optimal einbauen - Radiator richtig platzieren
					

In Front oder Deckel einbauen? So positioniert man einen AiO Radiator richtig und erreicht die besten Temperaturen mit einer Wasserkühlung.




					hardware-helden.de
				




Da du dir ja auch Gedanken um dein System generell und die GPU machst, wäre das ganz gut zu lesen.

PS: @IICARUS So ein schickes System und dann hängt da ne Gardine von Oma?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: @IICARUS So ein schickes System und dann hängt da ne Gardine von Oma?


Wir wohnen im Erdgeschoss und da muss solch eine Gardine hängen, weil sonst jeder hereinschauen könnte. 
Mein Schreibtisch steht vor einer großen Glasfläche, was bis zum Boden führt.


----------



## Jay-Deluxe (15. April 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig, das Grundprinzip ist dasselbe, aber nicht die Fläche die verbaut werden kann.
> Zudem kann mit custom alles auf Wasser umgebaut werden, so dass weder der Prozessor, noch die Grafikkarte Lüfter mit verbaut haben.
> 
> Mein System als Beispiel hat 1x 240 + 1x 420 Radiatoren intern verbaut und dann kommt noch ein externer Radiator dazu. Zusammen wird soviel Wärme abgeführt das ich in Games nur eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C erreiche und meine Lüfter nicht schneller als 500 U/min laufen müssen. Dadurch ist mein System selbst mit Last lautlos und sogar noch kühl.
> ...


alter vatter, schickes teil. erzähl mal was drüber


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2021)

Ach was soll ich dazu berichten, ist halt ein Hobby wo einiges an Geld, Zeit und Liebe zum Hobby drin steckt.


----------



## Jay-Deluxe (15. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Im anderen Thema hatte ich es ja schon erwähnt @Jay-Deluxe, _brauchen_ tust du keine AiO für deinen 2600X
> Wenn natürlich Optik und Basteldrang dazu kommen, dann spricht ja auch nix dagegen.
> Wegen der Positionierung der AiO für die CPU (Deckel vs. Front) lasse ich dir mal diesen Link da:
> 
> ...


super, sehr hilfreich und ziemlich genau, was ich gesucht habe. danke!


----------

